# Kona Entourage Vs. Kona Operator FR



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been watching the video a couple times now and I don't see much of a difference in the frames except for a shorter back end. Is that mostly what the difference is? Can someone explain? 
Please and thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

umm, well, i could be and am probably wrong, but it looks like the operator FR is a single crowned cheaper version of the full on operator, which is 8" travel in the back or something, whereas the Entourage is more of a FR/Slopestyle bike with a low BB and short rear end more for Graham Aggasiz type stuff. Stuff too big for the bass (slopestyle bike) but you still want it to feel like a slopestyle bike...

thats my guess. either way the entourage is sick. cant wait to see full builds/prices.


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Also keep in mind the 2012 Operator got shorter stays.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I bet the Operator FR model goes away too.


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright, cool. I agree with all of ya. Looks like an epic bike.


----------



## ZipZero (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Guys

If you had to make a choice between the Operator FR 2011 and the Entourage 2012, which would you go for? While the Entourage price isn't announced, would I be right in thinking I'd get more bang-for-buck from the FR? (more likely to get in a clearance sale)

Incidentally, the 2012 Operator and Entourage look to have very similar frames to each other - are they the same like the FR/DH Operators? 

Cheers


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

I never have much liked Konas, but if Kona decides to sell a frame-only Entourage, I might just have to get one, and a longer spindle for my cranks, and a new fork, and a new rear wheel, I love snappy, lively bikes that can handle a pounding. and that full raw proto that Aggasiz has looks the sex and would look even better matched up with a raw Totem Air


----------



## sdo1982 (Jun 14, 2010)

There was an entourage on display at crankworks, in a stand next to the 2012 operator, the chain stays on the entourage were a lot shorter, the way the bikes were stood meant I couldn't work out if it was due to frame size difference or just a totally different rear end.
On the kona blog there is a pic of the entourage dl. It appears to have rc4 rear and lyric up front, can't make out groupset etc...
Their bike launch is aug 9th though, so fingers crossed on pricing and a frame only option.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

The Operator and Entourage are different frames despite the similar look. Probably like the difference between a TR450 and a TR250, except the Entourage probably has more dramatic geometry changes.


----------

